# Cautiously Pregnant & New to this Section



## xobabyhopes

Hi ladies, we just got our :bfp: on Nov 2 & 3. i must admit that i i really nervous about this pregnancy as we lost out little on in February earlier this year at 11w almost 12w. I have had some cramping this time around and its just random and feels like pressure in my pelvis if that makes sense. I know its prob just implantation pain as of now but im sure you guys know how after a loss you pay attention to EVERY LITTLE TWINGE. praying for a sticky this time <3


----------



## Tournesol

I really hope your bean is extra sticky this time. 
Try to be as positive as you can :hugs:


----------



## Little Tulip

Hi there,
I'm new to this as well but am busy reading lots on the net in the hope of easing my concerns.
My story briefly:-
I had a miscarriage in August 2012. (The Little Tulip did get a HB but only developed to 6w1d. I required D & C)
I am now pregnant again and things have not gone smootly.
My first HCG came back quite low and it was suggested I would miscarry and require D & C.
I KNEW 100% THAT I OVULATED VERY LATE AND HOPED THAT WAS THE REASON.
I continued to have bloods taken at about 3/4 day intervals and levels did increase accordingly every time. Dr still said they were too low given my LMP!
Today I went to see GP/OB to get a better idea of whats going on.
She said either I'm just not as far along as I thought or possibly ectopic pregnancy and sent me straight off for ultrasound.
By LMP today was 7w1d.
Ultrasound showed little one with HB measuring 5w3d. (No chance of ectopic)
I am praying that it is just a result of late ovulation.
Was told to try and relax and not worry and to return for another scan in 7-10 days to see if things develop as planned.

Like you I am feeling every little niggle and a little cramping too!

Where are you at, have you had any HCG testing or scans?


----------



## xobabyhopes

nope, no testing or anything yet. first appt Nov 20


----------



## Charlee

Just to let you know ladies, I went through the same thing, My first pregnancy ended in a mc at 11 weeks, I got pregnant a year later and worried the whole time. I'm currently sat with my 7 week old baby in my arms. Honestly, enjoy it, I wasted so much time worrying. Thoughts and hopes are with you xx


----------



## xobabyhopes

thanks so much charlee and im glad you have your rainbow :) he looks absolutely adorable.

little tulip- sorry for the short reply, i was at work and my boss walked in lol i am really hoping that you just o'ed late and this little one is ok. ill be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Tulip - this is why you hear so often about a due date from your prego friends, then the due date changes. I'm almost certain it's the OV date being off. I just found out last month using OPKs that I OV much later than I thought I did. I have such a normal 28 day you could set a calendar to it cycle, that I assumed I OV'd when I was supposed to. Noooope! I have a very short luteal phase! Fingers crossed for a great scan next week. :hugs:

xobabyhopes - I'm glad you started this thread. I was just getting ready to start one of my own and you had already said exactly what I wanted to!!

Here's my story-
I'm 35, married for 4 years and DH thought we never wanted kids. Very recently we started thinking 'maybe' we did. I'd been on the pill almost 15 years, and they say if you are on it that long it can take 6 months or longer before you can get pregnant. I had just quit taking it in June, thinking we could decide after the 1st of the year what we wanted to do. I got pregnant in August, so they were wrong about it taking awhile to start functioning in my case! LOL.

I had a natural m/c on Sept 15, no D&C needed because my HCG was at a 3 soon after. I did ovulate again on 10/2 but I was using the OPK to not try yet. I wasn't ready emotionally. We weren't even trying to begin with so it was quite a shock, then losing the baby only 48 hours after getting used to the idea was unbelievable.

I started using OPKs and Pre-seed and taking baby asprin. OV'd again the end of October and went for it!! Got BFPs Thursday and Friday. Went to the lab at my OB and they drew blood to check my HCG and progesterone. I guess they did bloodwork during my m/c and my progesterone was really low, probably because I'm so new off of the pill.

Now, I'm just waiting super impatiently for bloodwork results Monday. I think they can tell early on if it's a chemical pregnancy. I get scared every time I go pee that I might see blood. Almost panicked this morning because I had cramps when I woke up at 6am. (I usually sleep til about 9 on weekends, the cramps woke me up) Realized after I was a bit more alert that it wasn't cramps, I WAS HUNGRY. LOL. I'm a dork.

I'd really like to be excited to be pregnant. But I just can't get there yet. Maybe if I stay prego longer than 48 hours this time I will believe it.

And thank you Charlee for the encouragement.


----------



## xobabyhopes

mackjess said:


> Tulip - this is why you hear so often about a due date from your prego friends, then the due date changes. I'm almost certain it's the OV date being off. I just found out last month using OPKs that I OV much later than I thought I did. I have such a normal 28 day you could set a calendar to it cycle, that I assumed I OV'd when I was supposed to. Noooope! I have a very short luteal phase! Fingers crossed for a great scan next week. :hugs:
> 
> xobabyhopes - I'm glad you started this thread. I was just getting ready to start one of my own and you had already said exactly what I wanted to!!
> 
> Here's my story-
> I'm 35, married for 4 years and DH thought we never wanted kids. Very recently we started thinking 'maybe' we did. I'd been on the pill almost 15 years, and they say if you are on it that long it can take 6 months or longer before you can get pregnant. I had just quit taking it in June, thinking we could decide after the 1st of the year what we wanted to do. I got pregnant in August, so they were wrong about it taking awhile to start functioning in my case! LOL.
> 
> I had a natural m/c on Sept 15, no D&C needed because my HCG was at a 3 soon after. I did ovulate again on 10/2 but I was using the OPK to not try yet. I wasn't ready emotionally. We weren't even trying to begin with so it was quite a shock, then losing the baby only 48 hours after getting used to the idea was unbelievable.
> 
> I started using OPKs and Pre-seed and taking baby asprin. OV'd again the end of October and went for it!! Got BFPs Thursday and Friday. Went to the lab at my OB and they drew blood to check my HCG and progesterone. I guess they did bloodwork during my m/c and my progesterone was really low, probably because I'm so new off of the pill.
> 
> Now, I'm just waiting super impatiently for bloodwork results Monday. I think they can tell early on if it's a chemical pregnancy. I get scared every time I go pee that I might see blood. Almost panicked this morning because I had cramps when I woke up at 6am. (I usually sleep til about 9 on weekends, the cramps woke me up) Realized after I was a bit more alert that it wasn't cramps, I WAS HUNGRY. LOL. I'm a dork.
> 
> I'd really like to be excited to be pregnant. But I just can't get there yet. Maybe if I stay prego longer than 48 hours this time I will believe it.
> 
> And thank you Charlee for the encouragement.

first i am so sorry for your loss but i am also very excited for your new journey.

-see when we lost our LO i technically MC just 4 days prior, just shy of 12w, but my body wasnt reacting how it should have been. no bleeding, cervix closed everything was fine just i had these double me over, cant breath or walk cramps. for that entire week i was a hot mess, i didnt get off the couch or bed unless it was for potty breaks or food. i didnt talk to anyone beside my husband i became like obsessed with reading up on MC and the future pregnancies since our "dumb luck" affected our baby with a severe trisomy with little survival rate, not hereditary but still enought ofreak me out. Not having kids wasnt an option for us lol when i was little and people asked me what i wanted to be when i grew up i always said mom, i was that little girl. ha so we started NTNP as soon as possible, the first few months were hard when i would test everymonth and see that negative but it became easier the more i realized the less i stressed the easier it would come.

-now we are just in the waiting game for our first appt that is now this tuesday since i had a little cramping at work, i panicked and called my dr. he is awesome and knew i was on the verge of tears so he moved us up, god love him. i am def in the same boat as you though, every time i pee im like checking for blood anything.

i too wish i could be excited but until i have that baby in my arms alive, healthy and all in one piece i will not be excited ha


----------



## mackjess

xobabyhopes said:


> first i am so sorry for your loss but i am also very excited for your new journey.
> 
> -see when we lost our LO i technically MC just 4 days prior, just shy of 12w, but my body wasnt reacting how it should have been. no bleeding, cervix closed everything was fine just i had these double me over, cant breath or walk cramps. for that entire week i was a hot mess, i didnt get off the couch or bed unless it was for potty breaks or food. i didnt talk to anyone beside my husband i became like obsessed with reading up on MC and the future pregnancies since our "dumb luck" affected our baby with a severe trisomy with little survival rate, not hereditary but still enought ofreak me out. Not having kids wasnt an option for us lol when i was little and people asked me what i wanted to be when i grew up i always said mom, i was that little girl. ha so we started NTNP as soon as possible, the first few months were hard when i would test everymonth and see that negative but it became easier the more i realized the less i stressed the easier it would come.
> 
> -now we are just in the waiting game for our first appt that is now this tuesday since i had a little cramping at work, i panicked and called my dr. he is awesome and knew i was on the verge of tears so he moved us up, god love him. i am def in the same boat as you though, every time i pee im like checking for blood anything.
> 
> i too wish i could be excited but until i have that baby in my arms alive, healthy and all in one piece i will not be excited ha

You poor thing! I know that feeling weird twinges and cramps when pregnant is very normal, but I will totally freak out if/when that happens to me!! What you went through must have been so hard, but it gives me faith that our bodies know what they are doing. Praying that we got it right this time. :hugs:

Today I've had a bit of food cravings and queasiness and my boobs already feel huge and hurt. They are already huge and look silly on me because I'm little and 5ft tall, so if they keep getting bigger by the minute this is really going to be ridiculous! LOL

I've gotten a little more excited today. Last time I was 9 days late before I got a weak positive and didn't have symptoms until then. This time my period isn't even due until Monday, I got positive tests 2 days ago and already have symptoms. NO WAY this can be a chemical again.:happydance:

Praying for 12 weeks to get here. I will be at 11.5 weeks at Xmas. Since I'm 35 I also have to do extra genetic testing. They don't do most of the tests til 13 weeks, but there is a pre-screening scan they can do at weeks 11-13 that points to any additional tests I might need. I'm going to beg and plead my OB to do that at 11 weeks so we can tell everyone at Christmas if it comes back normal. I think she will. Like your OB she knows I am anxious. Usually you don't get an appt with her until you are 8 weeks (I got referred to one of the best OBs in my area at handling high risk because I am 35, was on the pill FOREVER and have a few auto-immune disorders that will have to be monitored) but I can get phone calls from her very knowledgeable nurses any hour of any day and she put a standing order in for me at their walk-in lab to check my HCG and progesterone. I really want to tell everyone since my family lives all over the place. We all get together on xmas eve, and it would just be awesome.

Heck, if I even make it to 6 weeks I will be excited. I only knew for a day and half I was pregnant before I m/c before. I'm already breaking that record! As tough as it is after a loss, I know we will appreciate every little milestone we get. I will always miss the angel I never got to see, and that must be why our Rainbow babies are so very special.

:yellow:


----------



## xobabyhopes

mackjess said:


> You poor thing! I know that feeling weird twinges and cramps when pregnant is very normal, but I will totally freak out if/when that happens to me!! What you went through must have been so hard, but it gives me faith that our bodies know what they are doing. Praying that we got it right this time. :hugs:
> 
> Today I've had a bit of food cravings and queasiness and my boobs already feel huge and hurt. They are already huge and look silly on me because I'm little and 5ft tall, so if they keep getting bigger by the minute this is really going to be ridiculous! LOL
> 
> I've gotten a little more excited today. Last time I was 9 days late before I got a weak positive and didn't have symptoms until then. This time my period isn't even due until Monday, I got positive tests 2 days ago and already have symptoms. NO WAY this can be a chemical again.:happydance:
> 
> Praying for 12 weeks to get here. I will be at 11.5 weeks at Xmas. Since I'm 35 I also have to do extra genetic testing. They don't do most of the tests til 13 weeks, but there is a pre-screening scan they can do at weeks 11-13 that points to any additional tests I might need. I'm going to beg and plead my OB to do that at 11 weeks so we can tell everyone at Christmas if it comes back normal. I think she will. Like your OB she knows I am anxious. Usually you don't get an appt with her until you are 8 weeks (I got referred to one of the best OBs in my area at handling high risk because I am 35, was on the pill FOREVER and have a few auto-immune disorders that will have to be monitored) but I can get phone calls from her very knowledgeable nurses any hour of any day and she put a standing order in for me at their walk-in lab to check my HCG and progesterone. I really want to tell everyone since my family lives all over the place. We all get together on xmas eve, and it would just be awesome.
> 
> Heck, if I even make it to 6 weeks I will be excited. I only knew for a day and half I was pregnant before I m/c before. I'm already breaking that record! As tough as it is after a loss, I know we will appreciate every little milestone we get. I will always miss the angel I never got to see, and that must be why our Rainbow babies are so very special.
> 
> :yellow:

 oh my goodness ill be that far along at that time too i believe, my second tri start on the first day of the new year! how awesome that is :) :hugs:

i also have to get the genetic testing done since we both have a few family members on each side of our families that have a form of mental ******ation. we are both healthy though, aside from sinus problems, thank god. thats awesome that your OB is being so understanding too, especially putting in standing orders for bloodwork and all that.

im hoping to tell more immediate family after christmas and then everyone else when we find out what we are having. i made the mistake of telling everyone at 7w last time and then had to tell them a month later that we had an angel. So we will not being doing that again until we are "out of the woods" for the most part.

Found this poem the other day and its so beautiful:
"Rainbow Babies" is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy and hope.


----------



## mackjess

yea she isn't super available for appointments but at least other resources are there for me. I love the poem, thank you for sharing.


----------



## mackjess

little paranoid. slight spotting this morning. only when I wipe after I pee, not enough to get in my undies. No cramps. kinda brown, mucusy. sorry for all the tmi. had a darker line on my frer this morning so that's good, and my boobs still feel very sore. af would start tomorrow so I don't know if could be implantation. skeered!


----------



## xobabyhopes

ah i hope everything is ok with LO & im sure its just implantation.

-not having the best day either, hubby decided he has a headache and isnt going to help clean up. of course we ending up yelling and arguing with eachother. i dont understand why men are so lazy when they dont feel good bu they expect us to do it all, its ridiculous


----------



## xobabyhopes

oh and brown blood is old blood, i was told that with my last pregnancy. so crossing my fingers for you & saying a prayer :)


----------



## donna noble

I like that poem especially since the named the baby I lost storm. 

My husband is totally the same way when he is sick! Yet gets mad at me for not helping when I'm sick or tired now.


----------



## mackjess

thanks, it seemed to stop for awhile. took a nap and then a teensy bit more spotting after I woke up. still brown and not enough to show on my liner so I think I'm ok. No cramping. I was even good and didn't call the ob. She will be calling me in the morning with my bloodwork from Friday anyway. hoping she will have me come in again to see if the hcg has gone up


----------



## Jox

Congratulations on ur bfp x

Once ur holding ur rainbow in ur arms all this stress & pain becomes worth it x


----------



## xobabyhopes

thanks jox!

mackjess- good im glad that there is no cramping and its just a teensy bit. good for you that you didnt even call the OB lol

my first appt is tomorrow at 10:45, i am beyond excited but kinda nervous too since i had a little bit of cramping the other night at work. like i said its gone now, just a gassy feeling. honestly this is tmi but its kind of like when you have to have a BM. ill keep y'all posted tomorrow :)


----------



## mackjess

I can't wait for your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## xobabyhopes

i know, i will try to post a picture of our LO when i get home from work :) hopw you get good news about your bloodwork today!

-gotta run, have to get hubby ready for work lol :)


----------



## xobabyhopes

getting ready to go to my appt, hopefully i make it back here and to work on time! ill keep y'all posted :)


----------



## mackjess

FX and everything crossed for you XO!

My numbers from Friday looked good. They said my HCG was on target for how early I am and my progesterone is already at 19. My OB said she likes it see to get close to20 by the end of the first trimester, so I'm taking it as a great sign I'm already there at week 4!

Did another blood draw yesterday so they will see how my HCG is doubling. Waiting on pins and needles til they call back. :(


----------



## mackjess

HCG was 30 on Friday and 232 on Monday. If I wasn't knocked up and afraid of injuring myself or others I would do cartwheels! That is a doubling time of 25 hours.


----------



## xobabyhopes

wooooo woooo! so glad everything looked good for you and that your progesterone is up and almost at your goal number.

my appt went great today besides the fact that i had to wait AN HOUR to get back in a room. dr said that its just stetching and pulling thats causing the random pains and as long as there is no blood im golden. also i did get to see LO today but no picture, he just did an abdominal to make sure i want farther along than i thought since im already having those pains. he sais the sac is super duper tiny like a penny and that i get to see the baby on the 27th! i can not wait :)


----------



## mackjess

Yay for the good appt. Just went and did more bloodwork today. OB wants to check my HCG even though they are rising fast, just to make sure that they are still low because I'm so early. She also checked progesterone again, it was at 19 and she said that was great and wants to see if it's staying there. Much less nervous this time waiting on the results since I was doubling every 25 hours. Hoping I'm closer to 1,000 and we will both feel at ease.

Today I am getting a patch of darker skin on my upper belly. I will freak if I'm already getting the line. And in a good way. I want to stay preggo, get big and fat and have all the symptoms! LOL


----------



## xobabyhopes

mackjess said:


> Yay for the good appt. Just went and did more bloodwork today. OB wants to check my HCG even though they are rising fast, just to make sure that they are still low because I'm so early. She also checked progesterone again, it was at 19 and she said that was great and wants to see if it's staying there. Much less nervous this time waiting on the results since I was doubling every 25 hours. Hoping I'm closer to 1,000 and we will both feel at ease.
> 
> Today I am getting a patch of darker skin on my upper belly. I will freak if I'm already getting the line. And in a good way. I want to stay preggo, get big and fat and have all the symptoms! LOL


i am so happy that yuor OB is taking super good care of you! this time i cant wait until i get all my bloodwork done just to make sure im in good ranges ya know? 

oh and i would be super pumped if i got a belly sometime soon, by 11w last time i had a little bump. It was adorable but in the awkward "people might just think im fat stage" lol

-on a side not our poor puppy Buster got into the trash this morning and ate some moldy food :( he started having these baaaad tremors and we had to take him to the Emergency Vet. It was $600 dollars but they saved his life so i guess i cant complain. But we had to take him to another vet for observation and they charged us $275 i think, had to get a special HealthCare Credit Card just to pay for it. He's my baby though and he helped me get through losing our LO so i am more than willing to pay for him


----------



## mackjess

Yes a belly will be fun. Something is going on with mine today. It's obviously way too early for a bump, but I know I feel kinda bloated today and my jeans are kinda low rise so it keeps making the front of my jeans push down. Then my belt flips and annoys me and I have to keep hiking my jeans up all day. AArrrgh. Actually they seem a little looser than usual like thru the legs, but the belly area is bigger so they are getting pushed down then start to slide down bc they are loose and now I know what a plumber feels like. LOL


----------



## mackjess

Your poor pup. we live close to a high school and the kids cut behind our fence to walk to it and throw food and trash over it and one of our dogs got really sick after eating an old corn cob. who walks around eating corn on the cob?


----------



## xobabyhopes

i know its way to early for a belly but one can only hope :) & alll of my jeans are low-rise and im so bloated that they dont fit, its really sad lol but my hubby finds it funny that i wear sweats almost all the time so i dont have anythingntight around my belly.

& i have no clue who wats corn on the cob at random lol im just glad he is ok and can still be my cuddle bug. & im hoping your dog is ok now too


----------



## mackjess

I'm glad your pooch is better. She is fine, that was a few years ago when she was still a baby. She only weighed 13 lbs so they had to put her on an IV. Thankfully I was late for work that morning so I was there when I noticed her get sick and start shivering. My vet said she may not have made it because she was so tiny if I'd left for work. I crack my boss up because she has never had pets, so when I call in saying I have to rush a sick dog to the vet or come in late bc they have to get their teeth cleaned she is like "Wow, they really are like kids". LOL

So yesterday I exercised for the first time since I was prego. I am terrified of everything, but guess what. Nothing happened. I did elliptical, some weights, crunches and core work. I felt wonderful after. I think I am going to do a little more elliptical today. It's at such a low intensity that I'm barely getting sweaty so I don't see the harm. I'll take a break from the weights even though I did the lowest on those too. I am already getting neck fat and back fat. OMG. lol. 

Tomorrow starts 5 weeks. I'm so scared. My m/c was in the 5 weeks last time. I wish I could go to bed and wake up and it be 11/29 for my scan so I could hear my baby's heartbeat.


----------



## xobabyhopes

that's how buster was, he is only 12 lbs and they had to put him on an IV and sedate him because he was shaking so bad. my dog is seriously like my child, when we take pictures with my belly he will be in them with something big brother on lol

i really wanna do some like pregnancy yoga but i am soooo tired from work and im scared too ya know? i wish i was like you and not a scaredy cat. im gonna ask my doctor if its ok since at my job i am constantly moving. i dont wanna over do it or anything

i feel ya on the whole week of the previous loss thing. i am just praying everyday that this is our sticky and that when 11w comes around i am completely fine. im gonna keep praying for you too, even though we havent formally met or anything like that i honestly want this to be your sticky so i pray for both of us every night :)


----------



## mackjess

Thank you dear. I feel the same, I was literally bouncing around when you had your first appt.:hugs: It's so terrible that you had a loss due the trisomy gene issue, but the chances of that happening again are so so slim. I have a very good feeling about your sticky bean as well.

I have to keep up with the exercise while I can because I wasn't in my healthy BMI range. I was trying to lose 17lbs before I got prego again to get in the healthy BMI, but I only lost 12 and honestly I'm so bloated I'm not sure if I'm down any at all now. LOL. Not weighing myself until I go back to the doc and just not going too crazy with eating until then. 

I worked out a lot before I got preggers but I was always more into weightlifting than cardio, so I've just dialed down the intensity a lot. They say long as you could still talk without being too out of breath, and no laying on your back after the first trimester, it should be OK. But I'm sure you'll ask your doc because that's what we do. :)

I do free weights at home, we have the bench and everything, but I might go to a gym when I get a little farther along. I am worried about losing my balance or tweaking something, so I think I'd like to switch the circuit machines and just do lower weights. Since I'm 35 and want to work on a sibling soon as I am up to it, my OB said staying is shape is a BIG deal. It will make this pregnancy and labor, and recovery from pregnancy so much easier.

Also, there is a yoga studio in a shopping center like 3 blocks from my house, and they do pregnancy yoga twice a week. I was surprised by how cheap the classes are so I'm going to start that. I have to take a form to have my doc fill out before I can, so it won't be until December. My lower back has literally been sore since the minute I got knocked up. I had a cold that started about 3DPO, so I thought it hurt from too much bed/couch time. Nope, it's totally the preggers loosening my ligaments. Really hoping yoga will help that. I did light elliptical and a 12 minute pilates video today to try to stretch my back more.:shrug:


----------



## xobabyhopes

thanks mackjess! & when my dr told me about the trisomy gene issue i was so scared of for my next pregnancy but he said it's an unlucky thing. im not worrying this time because i know i have a that slim chance of it happeneing again but i mean its still in the back of my mind.

i think its awesome that you are taking control of your body and *going to sound cliche* but your fertility too. i wish somewhere around here had a pregnancy yoga class around here, we have a bigger city around us but nobody that specializes in that who doesnt charge an arm and a leg lol so ill probably just have to buy the DVD's adn do it by my lonesome or with my momma


----------



## mackjess

Well I'm definitely not going to worry about the diet thru the holidays. I have random moments of queasy feelings every other day or so, and last night it was pretty strong. Not worried that I actually was going to get sick, but if it had gotten any stronger I might have mozied over near the bathroom just in case. I feel like morning (more like evening for me) sickness is right around the corner for me so I'm going to stuff my face tomorrow! And again Saturday because that is when I have my family over for Thanksgiving. 

I hope you have a great holiday!


----------



## mackjess

I'm freaking out a bit today. Last time I miscarried, we were in Chicago sitting at a restaurant eating and I kept feeling these weird little pulls. Almost like a moment of dizziness and would feel like I got pulled down a bit. It wasn't enough to disturb me, and I figured it was because I'd been on the train for several hours earlier that day. My m/c started some time that night. This morning when I woke up I was having those exact same pulls, kinda dizzy feelings. I haven't been in a train, or even a car. No spotting, cramping or anything, and my bbs still hurt like crazy. I'm hoping it's just sinuses making me dizzy as I'm very congested today.

But something feels kind of off. My head has that same exact weird feeling that I haven't had since the m/c in Sept. I went to bed feeling so hopeful and reassured. One more day til I am in week 6, and I've made it days past my m/c. I was only 5+2. I thought I was home free and feeling positive for the first time since my BFP, so I don't think it's nervousness making me imagine things.


----------



## xobabyhopes

i really hope that its nothing serious, ill pray for you tonight girl.


----------



## mackjess

Thanks lady. How are you doing? Did you have a good holiday?

I'm feeling a little bit better after doing some googling. I freaked out because this is exactly how I felt the day before my m/c. But after reading, these are very normal early pregnancy symptoms, so it makes sense that the last time I felt this I was pregnant. It was late in the evening when this happened before and the m/c started that night. So it's been over 12 hours since I woke up with those feelings and nothing has happened so I feel OK now. I guess it's my uterus and ligaments expanding causing the pulling, and the light headed feeling can be from the increased bloodflow going to our new babies and not to our head. So glad my scan is Thursday. I will feel a lot better then.


----------



## xobabyhopes

i had an awesome holiday, i was off up until black friday so i did lots of relaxing. i was excited though because i got to eat lots and lots at my mammaws house for thanksgiving. my mom actually asked me if i was eating like that because i wasnt nauseous, i was like uh yeah you gotta get good food while you can lol

im really glad that everything is good now, although we will still freak ourselves out for the remainder of this pregnancy i know it ha 


my first ultrasound is bright and early tomorrow at 930 am and i am soooo excited. i did have a dream though that we were having twins. i told my hubby and his face just fell flat and he looked like he was gonna pass out. he proceeded to tell me i would prob have to quit my job and stay at home all day just to make sure the bare necessities were taken care of there and that my mom would be over everyday lol he is really excited though to see our LO tomorrow, its so reassuring seeing him/her on the screen for the first time.


----------



## xobabyhopes

so had my dating appt today and LO is measuring 1 day behind. soooo excited that everything is good with him/her. i go back in 2 weeks for my family history appointment and to hopefully get to hear the heartbeat. i told my hubby today that the closer we get to 11w the more nervous i get, making it past that "loss date" will be amazing. hope you are doin ok :)


----------



## mackjess

I'm doing great, thank you for asking. So glad your appt went well. Happy to be in 6 weeks since I'm past my loss date so I definitely understand that! My appt is Thursday so I'll keep you posted!


----------



## xobabyhopes

hope your appt went well, have been super tired and not on much the last few days but thats the price we pay :)


----------



## mackjess

:)

It went OK. They didn't do the scan. She wanted to wait til week 7 or 8, and honestly I didn't mind too much. I "think" I'm just over 6 weeks now, but I don't really track OV so I could only be 5 weeks. If she had done a scan and it was too early to hear the heartbeat I might have had a cow! So now it's scheduled now at 12/11. I'll be 7-8 weeks then and should definitely see and hear more.

They did more blood work yesterday, and I expect a call in the next hour or so with the results...hopefully. If not it won't be til Monday. 

Totally understand the tired I can only sleep about 5-6 hours at night, then want to nap all day starting after I've only been awake a few hours! That is kind of hard to do when you know, have a job. LOL. Also been having crazy food cravings. No morning sickness yet, but I have moments of queasy so I'm enjoying my cravings while I can still eat. Glad you are doing well. When is your next appt?


----------



## xobabyhopes

my next appt is the day after yours lol it is just a family history appt and hopefully hearing a heartbeat.they say it should be easy since im "thin" ha i laughed because i am not thin, im a little chunky lol but hey compliment taken. im taking my mom though because last time i went solo and then that next week we found out we lost the LO. so i am never going solo to another appt not because im trying to like "oh if i do this nothing will happen" ya know? i just want my momma there this time around to share the appt with me :)


i am the complete opposite with the sleep thing, i can sleep allll night but still be tired during the day. i was convinced i was having twins or something because i was so tired and so super nauseous ha my food craving are all salty & sweet things, give me chocolate and chips and im golden.


----------



## mackjess

My labs came back and my HCG is great (49,500) but my progesterone was 19 a few days before I missed AF when I got it tested last, and now it's dropped to 11.5 so I'm starting progesterone today and getting it rechecked Wednesday. Not sure exactly what that means, the nurse said sometimes it changes so they do supplements. God I'm so scared.


----------



## xobabyhopes

praying for you girl, im sure everything will be ok.


----------



## xobabyhopes

hey mackjess, hope everything is going ok with you,hubby and baby. havent heard from ya in a while.


----------



## mackjess

My appt went well. Measured at 7weeks 2 days, and heartbeat was 172. I think I'll still be pretty nervous until my first sono after 12 weeks tho.


How are you feeling?


----------



## xobabyhopes

heck yea, you got a strong one in there :)

i was good but i had some mac n cheese for lunch and well that didnt go over so well :(


----------



## mackjess

Hi there! Sorry to be MIA, but man the holidays wore me out. Things still seem to be trucking along with the bean. Got to hear the heartbeat at my appt last week, and getting my NT scan next Thurs at 12+2. I can't wait to see my baby again. I think it's starting to sink in this is going to happen, because I've started to think about things more after the baby. Like picking out a daycare, then crying when I think about handing my baby to a stranger. LOL, oh to be a hormonal mess. 

Hope you had wonderful holidays and that MS is easing up on you.


----------



## xobabyhopes

mackjess said:


> Hi there! Sorry to be MIA, but man the holidays wore me out. Things still seem to be trucking along with the bean. Got to hear the heartbeat at my appt last week, and getting my NT scan next Thurs at 12+2. I can't wait to see my baby again. I think it's starting to sink in this is going to happen, because I've started to think about things more after the baby. Like picking out a daycare, then crying when I think about handing my baby to a stranger. LOL, oh to be a hormonal mess.
> 
> Hope you had wonderful holidays and that MS is easing up on you.

that is totally ok, i had a crazy work schedule due to the holidays and i was/am so worn out. im glad that things are going well for you guys and little bean :) we wont get to see the baby or hear the heartbeat until our 13 almost 14w appt on Jan 11. I am so excited to be out of the first tri but i am now proudly rockin maternity jeans, my old ones are not buttoning anytime soon lol hubby and i started picking out cribs and such at Burlington (do you guys have one there, if not i feel bad they are awesome!) he is so excited and into getting everything ready because "he wants to be prepared and whatnot". & ms is so much better!


hope you guys had wonderful holidays too!


----------

